# [MMOs] When avatar encounters fantasy mmo



## superdj

The year 2009 ended with magnificent color, as James Cameron's AVATAR led people into a never-been-so-real alien world. Despite the plots, which were written some 12 years ago and follow the typical Hollywood path, the visual effects were mind blowing!!! So I am gonna give it 9 out of 10.










I suppose everyone has more or less imagined that one day humans will need to find a replacement planet and migrate there. Yet what AVATAR has taken us to see is even beyond our wildest imagination. From the eyes of Jake Sully, we've seen a spectacular world. The lush environment of Pandora is so completely exotic that you'd swear it was an actual location. The views are breath taking. The sacred Soul Tree, the pure Wood Spirits, the flying mountains...everything!










When Jake came back with his ride, the gigantic blazing Toruk, I really wished I was him, a brave Toruk Makto! It kills me when I saw the heaven-like planet was crunched under the wheels of the tanks.










For hours after the movie, I couldn't get my brain work normally, as I was still deeply absorbed in the film. I couldn't help imagining my life on Pandora...

The imaginary world is always better than the real one.

Fantasy is not only demonstrated in motion pictures, but also exists in MMOs. People can experience adventures on their own, and decide the fate of their characters. Sometimes you can find similar elements in both. AVATAR has been compared with WOW ever since it was released, while as far as I am concerned, the following game also possesses quite a few similarities with the movie.

I've posted some groups of images, just for your reference. The right ones are picked from the game.

You can see that these flying mounts look just like the Toruk in AVATAR, which Jake Sully was riding, especially the red one! If we have a Toruk in the game, it will definitely be the EPIC mount! Talking about the game, players can upgrade their mounts' appearances and abilities by composing them with others. It's kinda like the â€˜Rebirth' in AVATAR...or sort of...

































And, two similar ground monsters...

















The home of Na'vi, a giant thriving tree, where the natives have been living since the race was born.










A similar spot in game - the Divine Tree, a sacred place. We all like hanging around there.

The forest is the symbol of life, which is evidenced in both.



















Once again, the fascinating flying mountains...


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I almost fell out of my chair laughing at the flying mountains.......


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm sure that 16 years ago James Cameron was imagining what crappy games he could copy to include animals in his movie.

Edit: Also, the animals in the pictures of the video games have no similarities to the animals in avatar, except the birds have wings, and the "tigers" have four legs. Maybe the color is similar also, but that's where it ends.

Edit 2: Take out the spoiler also, don't ruin the movie for anyone.

Edit 3: Sorry for all of the edits, but the flying animals in your games have legs, effing legs. They look like bulls with wings. Where are these incredible similarities? Picking tiny low quality pictures and stacking them up against higher quality pictures of the avatar wild life is no way to prove that there are glaring similarities. I really enjoyed this movie, and although the plot wasn't as original as I thought it would be, it was still my best movie experience of all time. Don't waste people's time with this crap, trying to downplay the significance and insane artistic styling that went into making this movie. It's the highest grossing movie of all time for a reason.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
I'm sure that 16 years ago James Cameron was imagining what crappy games he could copy to include animals in his movie.

Edit: Also, the animals in the pictures of the video games have no similarities to the animals in avatar, except the birds have wings, and the "tigers" have four legs. Maybe the color is similar also, but that's where it ends.

Edit 2: Take out the spoiler also, don't ruin the movie for anyone.

Edit 3: Sorry for all of the edits, but the flying animals in your games have legs, effing legs. They look like bulls with wings. Where are these incredible similarities? Picking tiny low quality pictures and stacking them up against higher quality pictures of the avatar wild life is no way to prove that there are glaring similarities. I really enjoyed this movie, and although the plot wasn't as original as I thought it would be, it was still my best movie experience of all time. Don't waste people's time with this crap, trying to downplay the significance and insane artistic styling that went into making this movie. It's the highest grossing movie of all time for a reason.

Got to agree here.


----------



## Coma

There was nothing original about Avatar, anyway. I went to the movie knowing the full course of it. So has anyone who's ever watched Pocahontas...


----------



## newphase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
I'm sure that 16 years ago James Cameron was imagining what crappy games he could copy to include animals in his movie.

Don't waste people's time with this crap, trying to downplay the significance and insane artistic styling that went into making this movie. It's the highest grossing movie of all time for a reason.

Whilst I agree that the links are weak at best... that's a bit of a harsh welcome for a newcomer to OCN!


----------



## superdj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newphase*


Whilst I agree that the links are weak at best... that's a bit of a harsh welcome for a newcomer to OCN!











Thank you.
Well. He has the right to talk.
Anyway, this movie is good. That's what both of us have to admit.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


There was nothing original about Avatar, anyway. I went to the movie knowing the full course of it. So has anyone who's ever watched Pocahontas...


Dude!!! Exactly!!! replace the names of the people and places and it's the exact same story. But I still love both movies.

Yeah, I said it. I am a fan of Pocahontas. If you don't like then divide by zero and explode.


----------

